# help with sigforum



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Guys;

I was hoping somebody can help me getting in touch with the mods at sigforum. I am trying to register there with the same user name (OwensDad) and I received the e-mail verification e-mail after signing up, but I can not sign in as it tells me that the account needs manual approval from the mods. This has been the status since Tuesday or Wednesday.

Just wanted to check if that is normal processing time, or if there is some problem and I need to re-register.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I didn't have that issue, but I joined in 2004. I'd retry. I forget who the mods are now.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Don't feel too bad. I can't even register since I have a Yahoo account. Yahoo is not accepted for some stupid reason. :smt076 Hopefully, your situation will be worked out.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

It will take several days to become a registered user.

I remember that it took forever for me to be able to post their...and this was maybe 6 weeks ago when I joined.


----------



## The Lone Haranguer (Jan 26, 2007)

For reasons unknown (possibly related to spam?) they don't accept GMail, Yahoo or certain types of AOHell e-mail addresses for registration. Are you using one of these?

TLH (aka James Bondrock)


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

The Lone Haranguer said:


> For reasons unknown (possibly related to spam?) they don't accept GMail, Yahoo or certain types of AOHell e-mail addresses for registration. Are you using one of these?
> 
> TLH (aka James Bondrock)


It's because The Owner and Moderator Parabellum bans so many people that he wants to make it hard for them to get back on just using a different E-mail.

It actually works... well, it takes someone an addition maybe 4 minutes to go through the motions.


----------



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

I've been waiting for 8 weeks now for the email verification. Doesn't sound like they want additional forum members.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, if I remember, those e-mail addresses was blocked here last year for about a week when we were being attacked by someone who kept rejoining. It cuts down on the spammers too. If U are an admin, U can appreciate blocking those types of addresses once you start having issues. But yea - it sucks for some people.

Don't feel bad - I e-mailed one of them too on another issue 2 days ago and have yet to hear back.


----------



## Shrike (May 29, 2007)

scorpiusdeus said:


> It's because The Owner and Moderator Parabellum bans so many people that he wants to make it hard for them to get back on just using a different E-mail.
> 
> It actually works... well, it takes someone an addition maybe 4 minutes to go through the motions.


Yep, it works quite well, so well in fact I've been banned over there for who knows what "reason" and they refuse to return e-mail requests why.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*sigforum*

if someone hasnt even gotten the email verification ck your pending or spam area maybe it was sent there. i just joined sigforum yesterday it took about 24 hours for them to approve me.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Hmm...I joined late last year and I've not had any issues. I'm sure there are forum problems most everywhere; it takes at least three people to be able to run one message board. Too much time can be spent on them leading to burnout or just plain lack of fresh ideas. 

I've also gotten a bit of good information there so my recommendation is to try to hang in there.

ciao!

leam


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*s.f.*

i have had no problems what so ever and everyone has been very helpful to me on sigforum. i joined because in two weeks i will have a new 229 sig. i don't know what kind of problems some people are talking about.i don't get personal in my replys just want info.also why would i not want to join sigforum they have never done anything to me and they also have about the best classifieds section ive seen yet


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

owensdad, you are listed as one of the members so i dont know what the problem could be.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i like it here. no probems and i want the diversified comments from a group like we have here. when you go to a specific forum that specializes in a certain manufacturer, i think you miss out on a lot of 'well rounded' comments and opinions. i want to hear the negative along with the positive.


----------



## SiggySig (Aug 4, 2008)

I just wanted to add that I was denied registration at the aforementioned site last week. I sent an email to the admin asking why I was being denied and never recieved a reply. I guess they don't new members. Oh well, I'm glad I found this site instead.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I tried to register on that site and told i was banned when I had never been on the site before. Sounds like a screwed up place anyway.


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

The Lone Haranguer said:


> For reasons unknown (possibly related to spam?) they don't accept GMail, Yahoo or certain types of AOHell e-mail addresses for registration. Are you using one of these?
> 
> TLH (aka James Bondrock)


Generally, from what I understand, the reason is that because its very easy to make an email account through those services and they wish to be able to track down people if they make certain illegal statements


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm registered on sigforum.com. Don't go there often, but if you are registering with a web-based email addy, it could take some time and persuading. Just keep trying to contact the mods, but don't go overboard.


----------



## ZMP_CTR (Jun 6, 2007)

You are welcome at RangeMonkey! NO BS, just firearm enthusiasts.

Tony
____________________________________________
"I live in my own little world, but it's okay; everyone knows me here."
Link removed
"The second best gun forum on the net!"


----------



## 226NAVYGUY (Aug 11, 2008)

I Have Tried To Join There For Months! They Dont Accept My Aol Email, My Gmail, Or My Aim Email....i Wish We Had More Of A Selection For Sig Discussion.


----------



## JMW (Aug 12, 2008)

Actually, I started off at that forum - Sigforum.com - but I can't seem to get "approved". When researching "help with sigforum.com", this forum came up (this thread actually).

Not sure what the deal is over there - I even emailed the admin. Too bad. Seems to be some knowledgeable people over there...just can't manage to get _approved_ so I can participate.

Oh well.


----------



## SiggySig (Aug 4, 2008)

I just got accepted over there by simply changing my user name when re-registering. Strange.


----------



## Roadrash (Aug 16, 2008)

I have been a member of Sig Forum for about five years,never had any problems.

Glocktalk is the one I cannot ever seem to get registered for,been trying for years,off and on.


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

from what i have read from other forum the owner of that forum is an @$$ 
and that if you disagrees whit any of his view he bans you from the forum 
now i don't now the specifics of dose stories but after i saw so many pepol complain about it i don't bother going to that forum :numbchuck:


----------



## Texas Armadillo (Sep 9, 2008)

Para just went on another binge and Banned B27 and BrainOnSigs. They were long timers and well liked by all... except Para that is... Para doesnt like anyone more flashy, more popular, more wealthy, more educated, more skilled, etc. He banned the guy that started 2aforum because he liked to tell of the famous people he meets in his work, so Para smarted of to him and called him a bragart. There was a reply and that was enough reason for Para to ban him. BrainOnSigs is an excellent photographer and enjoyed sharing his wildlife pics... Para likes to bait people into getting banned. It's a game to him to try to stay the most popular poster there. Not a very nice way to behave. But it's his site.

Sometimes you will not be allowed there if your IP address shows up as the same as a banned user had. This can happen if you use the same ISP as the other fellow, I believe.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

"Sometimes you will not be allowed there if your IP address shows up as the same as a banned user had. This can happen if you use the same ISP as the other fellow, I believe."

That's interesting, Tex. In June I suddenly stopped being able to log on from my vacation place in SC, but I'm fine from my home web address. In SC I get a message the says IP addesss xxxxx.xxxx is banned. Weird. But I think your explanation must be the correct one. I'm paying for someone else PO'ing Para.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Let's not let this drift into a thread that bashes another forum.


----------



## standerson (Sep 22, 2006)

Sigforum is/was a very good forum to get information on Sigs.

There has been a large number of long time members who have recently been shown the door by one of the Mods.

Word of caution: Be careful about what you say and who you say it to.

Enjoy.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

standerson said:


> Word of caution: Be careful about what you say and who you say it to.


Goes for any board where one joins as a guest in somebody elses house.


----------



## standerson (Sep 22, 2006)

Growler67 said:


> Goes for any board where one joins as a guest in somebody elses house.


True but more so there than any other board I've been on.


----------

